# Neue Innenlager-Kurbel-Kombo für Kettenführung an Wildsau Enduro



## Heiko_München (28. Juli 2006)

Meine werten Kollegen,

nachdem sich mein Enduro immer fetter macht, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir endlich ne Kettenführung à la Blackspire an mein Enduro zu bauen. Nur scheint mir, gibts da bislang ein Problem mit der 73ger Innenlagerbreite und bräuchte daher ein paar Infos. Ich setze die Frage auchmal hier ins Alutech-Forum, da bislang alle anderen, die ich gefragt hatten so schmale 68ger Innenlager haben und das Problem eh nicht kennen.

Ich fahre ja jetzt so ne Raze Faze Atlas Kurbel mit integriertem Innenlager, das man, wenn man die 2 Spacer weglässt auf dem 73ger Gehäse fahren kann. Nur leider ist da halt kein Platz mehr für die Montage der Kettenführung. Meines (bescheidenen) Wissens nach, brauch ich wohl sowas wie nen 73ger E-Type Innenlager, dass ich dann natürlich anstatt des E-Type Umwerfers mit der Kenntenführung fahre. Stimmts?

Welche Innenlager-Kurbelkombination, die nicht allzu schwer ist könntet ihr denn empfehlen. Ich möchte mit 2 Kettenblättern (22 und 34ger) sowie Rockring und wenns geht ner Blackspire Kettenführung fahren. Die Innenlager-Kurbel-Kombi muss nicht unbedingt Downhilltauglich sein, sondern für Trailtouren in den Bergen herhalten und auch mal Bikepark-geeignet sein.

Die Truvativ Hussefelt-Sachen sind ja schon schwer...  ...
...und bei den XT.Kurbeln ist das Innelager ja wieder integriert, oder? ....da hab ich auch noch nichts gefunden mit E-Type 73mm Innenlager.

Danke schonmal für die Tips und Anregungen!

Happy Trails
Heiko


----------



## mani.r (28. Juli 2006)

servus.
73E/118 isis habe ich dran mit kettenführung.
Früher Truvativ Holzfeller mit Shiftguide. War optimal.
Jetzt Rohloff - noch "optimaler"
Hab damals auch lange gesucht - aber jetzt passt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2006)

Also bei der XT ist genug spiel um auch bei 73er Innenlagerbreite eine Kettenführung / E-Type Umwerfer zu fahren. Ich habe die Kombination (XT + E-Type) seit 3 Monaten auf meiner Wildsau Team im Einsatz und keine Probleme. Bei einer Kettenführung sollte man bloß drauf achten, dass die nicht zu breit baut.


----------



## Heiko_München (28. Juli 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer Kettenführung sollte man bloß drauf achten, dass die nicht zu breit baut.



  Wie meinst Du das? Die NC-17 Blackspire (Dewlie) besteht aus nem 3mm Alublech ...

...bei dem jetzt verbauten Innenlager kratzen die Kurbelschrauben des kleinen Blattes wohl voll an der Aluplatte.

XT ist doch aber auch wieder nur eine Bauform für 68 und 73ger Gehäusebreite... und bei 73ger wird das dann extrem knapp... oder wie jetzt?

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2006)

Also wenn ich meine XT-Innenlager-Montageanleitung noch recht im Kopf habe, kommt bei einem 73er Innenlager immernoch ein 2,5mm Spacer auf der Tretlagerseite unter. Also kannst du statt dassen die Kettenführung einbauen. Die 0,5mm mehr, machen den Kohl nicht fett, das hält garantiert noch. 
Ich habe derzeit meinen E-Type Umwerfer unter, der baut ca. 2mm dick.

Die Kurbelschrauben bei XT gehen nicht weiter als das Innenlager breit baut, also untergelegte Platten (wie eine Kettenführung / E-Type Umwerfer) stören da nicht.


----------



## TheTomminator (28. Juli 2006)

Das ist richtig, bei 73mm kommt bei der Race Face Atlas ein 2,5mm Spacer dazwischen. Die Toleranzen gehen von 62,25 bis 73,25mm, also musst du wohl einen der 1mm Kunststoffringe entfernen oder den 2,5mm Elastomer einbauen. Der Roox Rollercoaster passt so gut wie gar nicht an die Kurbel, zumindest mit ISCG Adapter. Da muss man dann zur Feile greifen und die Gewinde für das kleine Kettenblatt abfeilen. Ich hab mir das mal angetan. War extrem viel Fummelei und Arbeit und geht alles sehr knapp daher, Aber es funktioniert nun sehr gut.


----------



## Heiko_München (28. Juli 2006)

TheTomminator schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist richtig, bei 73mm kommt bei der Race Face Atlas ein 2,5mm Spacer dazwischen. Die Toleranzen gehen von 62,25 bis 73,25mm, also musst du wohl einen der 1mm Kunststoffringe entfernen oder den 2,5mm Elastomer einbauen. Der Roox Rollercoaster passt so gut wie gar nicht an die Kurbel, zumindest mit ISCG Adapter. Da muss man dann zur Feile greifen und die Gewinde für das kleine Kettenblatt abfeilen. Ich hab mir das mal angetan. War extrem viel Fummelei und Arbeit und geht alles sehr knapp daher, Aber es funktioniert nun sehr gut.




Ähm, also nochmal:

ich habe jetzt natürlich den 2,5mm Spacer mit der Atlas Kurbel verbaut. Gehört ja so bei dem breiten Innenlager!
Diesen kann ich aber nicht durch die Kettenführung ersetzen, weil dieser Spacer halt unter den von Tomminator beschriebenen Kettenblattschrauben und auch Teilen der Kette liegt!!!

So ein schmales Innelager funktioniert hier nicht. So weit bin ich ja schon.

Den Spacer mit der Kettenführung ersetzen, wie es auch Tick beschrieben hat, geht nicht, da dreht sich die Kurbel nunmal nicht mehr! Ergebniss ich brauchen nen breiteres Innenlager!  

Der E-Type-Umwerfer hat ja in dem Blech so nen leichten Knick und wandert daher mehr in Richtung Sitzrohr ... und damit weg von der Kurbel bzw. den Kettenblattschrauben... ne normale Kettenführung macht dies aber nicht.

Auf dem Bild, kann man den Knick gut erkennen.






Das Problem ist also noch nicht gelöst. Das ich die Atlas-Kurbeln mitsamt dem Innenlager ausbauen muss, ist mir schon bewußt. es stellt sich nur die Frgae, was bau ich stattdessen ein!?

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2006)

Wenn du dir das Bild genau anschaust, wirst du bemerken, das auf der rechten Seite eine Ausbuchtung an der E-Typehalterung ist, diese ist genau auf dem selben Level wie der Ring der unters Tretlager kommt. Also da geht deine Kurbel genauso schlecht dran vorbei wie an einer Kettenführung.

Sprich eine XT-Kurbel passt. Bin die auch schon vorher mit einer Kettenführung gefahren, Auch das ging ohne Probleme. (E13 LG1 & Truvativ Chainguide, oder wie die heißt).


----------



## Heiko_München (28. Juli 2006)

...ich mache heute Nachmittag mal nen Foto... von Kurbel...natürlich alles noch ohne Kettenführung...hab ich ja noch nicht!


So, nun hier das Foto, wo man das Problem doch gut erkennt.






Vielleicht kann mir jemand vom Alutech-Team ne Lösungsmöglichkeit (mit anderer Kurbel (2-fach plus Rockring) und passendem Innenlager geben.

Danke

Heiko


----------



## TheTomminator (28. Juli 2006)

Also das Bild durchschau ich nicht. Ich seh da keinen Spacer, und was meinst du mit integriertem Innenlager? ISIS oder X-Type? Und wieviele Kettenblätter bzw. welche Kettenblätter willst du denn fahren?


----------



## TheTomminator (28. Juli 2006)

Oh, warte mal, kann es sein, dass dein Innenlagergehäuse einen größeren aussendurchmesser hat als der 2,5mm Spacer? In diesem fall, schon mal nachgemessen ob das nicht vieleicht ohne kleines Kettenblatt und ohne Schrauben passt? Und falls du X-Type fährst, hast du die beiden 1mm Kunststoffspacer auf der rechten Seite? Oder einen recht und einen links? Würde dir in dem Fall nochmal einen mm bringen. Ansonsten gibts noch die Feile, aber dann kannst du die Kurbel nicht mehr mit einem kleinen Blatt fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_München (28. Juli 2006)

TheTomminator schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, warte mal, kann es sein, dass dein Innenlagergehäuse einen größeren aussendurchmesser hat als der 2,5mm Spacer?



Ja, richtig gesehen! Der 2,5mm Spacer ist kleiner als das Gehäuse...



			
				TheTomminator schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem fall, schon mal nachgemessen ob das nicht vieleicht ohne kleines Kettenblatt und ohne Schrauben passt?



Ähm, ich will mit dem Bike in den Bergen fahren, d.h. ich brauche mindestens das 22ger! Und halt als 2tes nen 34ger.



			
				TheTomminator schrieb:
			
		

> Und falls du X-Type fährst, hast du die beiden 1mm Kunststoffspacer auf der rechten Seite?



Ich habs für das Bild zum Probieren mal alle beiden nach rechts getan. Damit habe ich also den maximalen Spielraum erreicht. Reicht aber immer noch nicht!


Ich denke ich muss das X-Type-Teil rausschmeißen.... und auf das Vielzahnsystem zurückrüsten:
mit Shimano ES71 E-Type Innenlager für 73mm Gehäuse und ner Truvativ Hussefelt-Kurbel....


...oder ich kann mal in nem Shop nen Honekurbel dranbauen... mal sehen ob das geht... hab ich vorhin mal angeschaut...an nem Specialized...

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## TheTomminator (28. Juli 2006)

Das seh ich dann auch so. Ich musste bei mir vier mm abfeilen. Aber dann ist das 22er Blatt natürlich auch passee. Dann ging es ganz knapp. Die Atlas ist wohl nicht so für KeFü gebaut. Vieleicht passt die Diabolus. Schimano kommt mir nicht ans Rad. Oder mach es wie ich, nimm ne Rohloff und lass nur noch das große Blatt drauf...
Viel Glück beim umbau...


----------



## Rote-Locke (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Shimano Lager und Truvativ Kurbel wird nichts, wegen der unterschiedlichen Verzahnungen.

Empfehlenswert sind für Deinen Einsatz die zweiteiligen Kurbeln von Shimano oder die dreitleiligen Howitzer (ebenfalls aussenliegende Lager) von Truvativ. Je nach Wunsch gibt es beide Systeme ja mehr oder weniger leicht bzw. stabil. Kettenführung ebenfalls Truvativ oder eben NC17, sind da gleichwertig.


----------

